# Not gonna work if we're not having sex really, is it?!! Very honest here....



## hennups (Jun 12, 2009)

Honestly feeling like sh** right now. EVERY month it seems DH (not so D right now) and I actually ARGUE about the 'need' to have sex at this time of the month. Literally argue - about the fact that I say to him "We need to have sex" to the fact that his version of foreplay is to grab my shoulder, roll me over and growl! It's funny the first few times!
 
We are nearly 3 years into trying and this is our 5th month of clomid. I think the pressure has gotten too much for both of us. There's not an ounce of romance left in us and our libidos are shot I think. I tried the saucy underwear. That was fun. I tried 'date night'. I tried just talking. If you notice, it's all _me_ trying. Which is harsh, but true. He knows I want this so badly. I ache inside for a baby. He wants it badly too but he's not willing to make an effort any more.

We only have 1 more round left on clomid. I'd say _this _month has been a write-off. We've BD'd 3 times and I'm now day 18. Usually have 28/29 day cycles. He has morphology issues. Last month I released 2 eggs and we weren't successful. We also only had sex about 6 times!

Maybe I'm just hormonal but this definitely seems to be the _true_ cause of our no-bahy situation! 
 
Sorry it's such a personal one, I just had to vent. He tried the shoulder grab and roll this morning but after our argument last night I was still fuming. So said "No thanks". So stupid but I'm holding a grudge now. He left for working without even saying goodbye.


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

Hennups, I so know how you feel!!!! Don't despair there are definitely others like us!!!

We haven't been trying for as long as you but DH libido is almost non-existant which of course causes a slight problem when trying for a baby. He also has morphology issues too! But there IS hope!!! Back in April me and DH has a MASSIVE arguement because he could only manage sex twice that month.....and guess what......I got a BFP that month!!!! (although I did miscarry a week later)

My point is as long as you can pin point ovulation then perfectly timed sex just 2 or 3 times during that time is more effective than lots of random sex.
I don't push DH too hard now, infact we only have sex 3 times over the fertile period and each time is around 36 hours apart (ie say Saturday morning, then Sunday night, then Tuesday morning) and this seems to work for us.

The other thing I HIGHLY recommend and I can't stress this enough, is charting. I bought the book "Taking charge of your fertility" by Toni Weschler. For me this is SO accurate although I do appreciate that it doesn't work for everyone. This book is now my bible I absolutely love it. If you haven't tried charting then please give it a go. This way you can reduce the amount of sex you are 'demanding' from your DH and bring the romance back to life!!!!!!!!!!

Hope this helps xxx



P.S forgot to say that the month we got pg we had sex on days 11 and 12 but I didn't ovulate until day 14. So always make sure you have sex before you O to make sure the little swimmers are ready waiting for that juicy egg!!!!
You probably already know all of this, but I thought i'd mention it anyway just in case xxx


----------



## mrsotter (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Hennups, 

I think a lot of people on the board will be able to relate to your experience, as I know I do. My husband and I struggle to keep the romance alive in the process of TTC, and unfortunately, it is all too easy for what was once great fun, the BD,  into another chore to be done. 

A few months back on our peak fertility day according to OPKs, my husband went out to the pub, and well, was in no fit state to take advantage of the timing upon his return. Needless to say, it caused some tension in the household!   

We have since had a few long talks about the priority of the TTC process, and try hard to find ways to make sure we both feel that we are doing our best, and the deed, to make another pregnancy happen.  Our situation is a bit different I know than most in that we have shared the loss of a child, so that perhaps makes it easier to agree on how much we want another.  

Good luck, and remember that many babies are conceived from just a single act of sex -- so maybe you did hit the mark this month. 
Beyond that, I hope you are able to find a way  to talk to your hubby about this situation and find a way back into the romance bit. But your feelings of frustration are totally normal, and you are not alone. 

Do you have a plan for what you would pursue after 6 months of clomid? Move onto IUI or ? 

Take good care.

regards, 


Mrs. Otter


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Hennups,

Im so sorry to hear that u and dh and having a few bedroom problems hun and although i'm probably going to be no use at all, i didn't want to just read and run   

I know from talking to dp after ds was born, he very often felt pressured to 'perform on demand' and instead of it being fun like it once use to be, it became a chore for us both, which obviously killed the mood. He also said that when i'd tell him things like 'today's a good day, today's the last good day, we haven't had sex in x amount of days'' etc it use to make him feel a little inadequate. 

I also felt like i was doing all the work to get him in the mood and at the time is did use to cause a few arguements but when we he said some of what he said as i've mentioned above, it did make sense iykwim   

My only advice is try not to tell him u ''need'' sex. I know it's not just a simple as that... i've had the t-shirt but maybe if u both start relaxing about it and look at it less of a chore things might improve. You also need to sit down together and talk about how u feel without arguing   

One last thought, u mentioned u do all the sexy undies, date night etc have u tried viagra just 2 give him (and urself) that  little 'boost'  x

Sorry im just rambling now but like i said, i didnt want 2 read and run

Good Luck 
TK x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI

I agree with TK......don't tell him !

We're much further down the line that you and whilst we still continue to ttc naturally, I don't bother checking exactly where I am in my cycle anymore (we've been ttc for over 7 years and almost at end of journey now after many IVFs & early mc's)

Anyway, the best way is to have as much sex as possible throughout the month but don't start mentioning when you actually need to get jiggy.........the thing with charting temps, using OPKs, checking cm and cp etc etc.....it turns spontaneous lovemaking into regimented baby making and it becomes more like a chore rather than something fun and enjoyable.  As long as you have regular sex then you should cover the main fertile period....I would just not even say a word about when this is to your DH....otherwise he will feel like he has to perform and when that happens, well, it sometimes just doesn't work !

I was on clomid for 6mths 5 years ago....I ovulate on my own but was prescribed it to release more eggs.  It sent me completely fruit loopy each month.....poor DH and I were arguing so much around the time when I was ovulating it drove me mad so after a couple of months of this I decided I would keep    about when I was ovulating and just jump on him randomly, as much as possible.  OK so we didn't conceive but not for want of trying !  I remember once he said that he felt like he was just my walking sperm bank   

Anyway, the thing to remember is that sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside us whereas an egg only survives for about 12-24 hours once released.....you want to try and have plenty of sex leading up to ovulation so that there is a fresh supply of swimmers ready and waiting for when the egg pops !  Just don't tell him when you're ovulating......

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hennups (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi all and thank you for replying. I nearly came on and removed the post cos I thought you'd all think I was pathetic and obviously not dedicated to the cause enough!!!

Anyway, after the 6 clomid cycles it's ICSI for us due to hubby's morphology issues. Straight into ICSI, which is a little scary!

Viagra would be rather amusing! a bit of libido for both of us would be beneficial anyway!!!

And as for charting, I do 'chart' symptons etc and I have a BBT thermometer that I did religiously 3 years ago but is now gathering dust in the cupboard! Keep telling myself to buy the batteries for the BBT thing and start recording that too. I was using an online place to record the temps so will try and remember which one it was!

Thanks again for replying and making me feel much less alone in this aspect!


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

The only issue with not telling him is that he might go wasting his precious love juice!!  I keep telling my DH about the every two days to keep it a good quality to find out that the day before I need him to perform, he's wasting it all!!! argh!!!  I'm on peak ish right now, so in the words of Monty Python - 'every sperm is sacred'


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Heluerto said:


> The only issue with not telling him is that he might go wasting his precious love juice!! I keep telling my DH about the every two days to keep it a good quality to find out that the day before I need him to perform, he's wasting it all!!! argh!!! I'm on peak ish right now, so in the words of Monty Python - 'every sperm is sacred'


Hi Heluerto

It really shouldn't make any difference at all. 2 separate consultants told us to have sex every day or at least every other day.....it's not a case of "saving it up". Although it takes around 90 days for a single sperm to mature, there are literally millions of sperm maturing every single day......so it doesn't matter whether your DH/DP has the occasional spanking of monkey....there'll still be loads of swimmers ready and waiting.

By having regular sex (or otherwise  ) it means the sperm are fresh and although the quantity may be slightly lower if had sex (or whatever) every day, the quality shouldn't diminish.

I replied to someone the other day about this...



☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © said:


> It takes around 90 days for a single sperm to mature, however, there are millions maturing every day so there would always be many 1000's of mature sperm ready each time.
> When ttc naturally you need as much fresh sperm ready and waiting for when egg released. I've had 2 different fertility consultants tell us to have as much sex as possible over the "fertile" period...every day or at the very least, every other day (our problems are not male factor)...for at least a week.
> Here's some info...
> 
> ...


When having IVF they like the man not to have ejaculated for 3-5 days (varies between clinics)...ours says no more than 72 hours, no less than 60 hours.....but this is completely different because they are checking the whole quality and quantity during sperm analysis and then on day of EC they will wash the sperm so only the very best is used.....when ttc naturally it's a little different !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Why is it always soooo difficult  to deal with the people it should be easy with!

I know you are feeling the pressure but would it be impossible for you to take a break from bms for just 1 month. It seems that it is a highly pressuried situation and I wonder if you pretended indifference for a month whether this would take the pressure off your partner and make him think for a moment. 

Your description of your partner's idea of foreplay made me laugh out loud and reminded me of a ex who thought it highly amusing just to say 'brace yourself'!!! Who said romance was dead was probably in my bedroom at those moments!!!


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

You're definitely not alone as we're only in month one of tx and finding it hard to keep up the pace! I suffer with urinary tract infections quite frequently so not being able to get up and pee straight after sex is a bit worrying... The clomid also seems to have dried up my cm too. All in all, DH has struggled to perform a few times as says he is worried about me getting a uti or hurting me due to less cm being around than usual. So it's been tricky a few times. I know it's not quite the same as we've not being trying as long as you, but this cycle when I thought I might be ovulating I'd say 'Do you fancy making us a baby?' with a smile and this seemed to go down better than the few times I said things about needing to have sex now as didn't want to kick myself next month if I ovulated but we'd missed the boat and other such things like that. DH said that this wasn't the most romantic proposition he'd ever heard!   Don't feel alone though as it's definitely not the case xx


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi I totally agree with everything written here - like Minxy we are so far down the line that I cannot be bothered to chart anymore - we have done that and everything in between and nothing kills the passion more. You are certainly _not_ alone. My advice is to BD any time either of you feel like it. My DH has morphology/motility issues, and I agree with what Minxy writes about the issue to do with DHs sperm.

The more pressure you both feel the less you are going to want to do the deed around the "most fertile time" - there are so many anecdotes on FF about people who had all but given up, relaxed and then BAM, BFP! Having said that I totally understand the frustration and arguments - we have had those too! DH and I have had the arguments, felt mutual resent, then "had" to have BD and it is not surprise that it did not work!

Right now I cannot even be bothered to chart, check ovulation etc.........I even jump up straight after - no legs in air, pillow under bum etc.......and I am an oldie with virtually no chance of spontaneous conception! I don't want to ruin that part of our lives along with everything else that IF has ruined!

I also agree with Minxy about how chlomid sends you loopy! It made me fly off the handle so many times that arguments were inevitable!!

I know it sounds trite but you only need one egg and one sperm - I don't mean to make "light" of this, but even though we have had so many treatments, lost a child, had mcs etc......I just keep in mind how DH and I were before TTC came into our lives in this clinical way! At the end of it all you and your DH need to be "intact" and keep your sanity, and it would be a shame if your relationship was negatively affected by IF. I have read so many FFers talk about how IF ruined their relationship - it is so sad.

Best of luck with everything

Nbrxxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Second night in a row and dh doesn't want to know. Not bmsd since Wednesday, and was supposed to ov either yesterday or today. Apparently mornings aren't good for him so will not even get to try tomorrow am. I have literally been in tears tonight


----------



## hennups (Jun 12, 2009)

Heluerto said:


> Second night in a row and dh doesn't want to know. Not bmsd since Wednesday, and was supposed to ov either yesterday or today. Apparently mornings aren't good for him so will not even get to try tomorrow am. I have literally been in tears tonight


So sorry to hear you're having a hard time too. It's horrid feeling like this isn't it? Putting such strain on ourselves can't be helping either! DH and I have done NOTHING but argue this morning and we're going on holiday tomorrow! Eesh! No sex for us me thinks!

We can't even be in the same room as each other at the moment. PLUS he's broken my limited edition hot pink GHD's and not said sorry yet cos he's in such a strop with me! Guess who's stopping at the local salon in a minute? Imagine a holiday with no GHD's!

The strain is so obvious in our relationship at the moment but it's not only infertility that's the issue. My dad is dying of brain cancer, I'm starting in a new management role at work and I was in a car crash the other day and my car's taking forever to be fixed. Yet I'll still take that early P/Test next week and pray for the best! What are the chances really when we put ourselves through this much stress!?!!

Anyway, I hope this thread has made others feel less alone, like it has me. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me popping in and adding a few words!  DH and I have been in exactly the same position, we were ttc 6+ years and the last few months just took their toll, the solution we came up with (because DH felt like he had to perform on demand and sometimes his thing wouldnt even wake up! ) we used a giant syringe, he would go upstairs and do his thing, then I would go and do what I needed to do, it worked for us, we now have a gorgous 3 year old son.  We are not ttc#2 and are trying the same method!  Its so hard on relationships when we have to go through these things, I really hope you can work things out and come up with something that works for you both.

Sending you all best wishes

M x


----------



## mrsotter (Oct 6, 2009)

Mjp1977, 


Now that it is an interesting solution! Glad it worked out for you all, and good luck with number 2. 


Hennups -- I have to ask -- what are GHD's? Were going on vacation shortly, and now I wonder if I need some...  


cheers and good luck all,


Mrs Otter


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

MJP where did you get the syringe - seriously as we figure if clomid doesn't work we'll have a bash at home style IUI like that


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Big    to everyone,

I took the route of keeping quiet when it was that time. It got to the point where we weren't doing it all as he felt to pressured. After advice from the girls on here i decided to keep quiet, and it did work.

The month i conceived on clomid we only did it once, and i remember crying most nights as i really though it was a wasted month, and it turned out it wasn't   

Good luck ladies   
Nikki xx


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Good Morning,

The first time we bought them from the internet, this time we got them from good old ebay!  Hope they do the trick this time!! 

M x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say we have just started doing the same thing ie the syringe route. DH also unable to perform too often and it always seems to coincide with when you might just possibly be ov. Major major stress. So this weekend we tried the syringe route. Just one from a baby nurofen thing which I am now wondering if it is too short (?!). Legs up for half an hour. Not sure it will work but separating the fun of sex from babymaking might be the answer for us. I know that we wouldn't have got to try this weekend the normal route so this has got to be better than nothing-at least feels like we are giving it a go.

Px


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Pupz - I really hope it works for you! Its not exactly perfect, but if it works and eliviates the stress on you both, why not.  This is our first month trying again with Clomid, Im not that hopeful this month as there is so much going on and we cannot dedicate the time of effort, but as the famous advert states "Every Little Helps!!!

Good Luck to Everyone x Fingers Crossed this is the month xxxx

Lots of love and Luck

M x


----------



## carly120 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I am brand new on here but when I read your post I just had to say hi because I know exactly how you are feeling!  

My partner & I have been TTC for 2.5 years and now are love life is almost non-existant! I wasn't ovulating and so it litteraly came to a stand still for months as we just couldnt be bothered....I say we....not to be cruel but I was making lots of effort but it was kind of almost "pointless" which is stupid really!!!  anyway I am now taking clomid and thank god I am ovulating again but the same thing keeps happening to us.....the time is perfect and suddenly we argue or he cant be bothered as is too tired or says I am putting the pressure on which is ruining it. I understand it does kill the romance but if I dont let him no when is "a good time"he says how is he supposed to know lol i cant win! I have tried the sexy undys, massages, going away in luxuary log cabins....it all works well for that night but sharp fizzles out again.  it is hard when you work full time though and have a house etc and are feeling pressured by the whole TTC thing!

Is there anyone else taking clomid? I have never suffered from PMS before but now I am taking clomind for about a week or so I am a nitemere! I can hear my self being awful but it kind of just pops out lol....any advice on what can help with that??xx


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so relieved to find this thread!!!!!! I was really thinking it was just us having this problem. My DH has been very good this month but my fertility monitor is broken and we've had to resort to good ol' ebay sticks which aren't great to say the least. So we've been managing almost every day since the 10th to the 17th. Sure I ov'd on the 18th this month. It had got to the point where when I asked or said it was a good time or could he manage that "that face" appears and if that isn't a passion killer I don't know what is!
We make do with porn now, it's not ideal for me but it gets him willing and able so I don't mind if it gets me that BFP!!!
A couple of dayas ago I asked if he felt up to it and I was told "this will end this month won't it!!!". 

This thread has really helped me, as I say I was sure it was just us and that there was something wrong with me that he had to be "forced" so much.
Thankyou FF ladies. XXXX

Shelley.


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well!      I'm sure there are more couples with this kind of problem than we all realise, we all find our own ways of dealing with it.  Men can be so insensitive sometimes, in fact i'm not really sure thats the right terminology, the face and the comment, this is going to be it at teh end of this month, is exactly the comment my DH would make, God love em eh      We are really really struggling to do the deed this month, with the babies, we are just too exhausted, we have been using the giant syringe thing and finding myself examining the contents thinking to myself, is that it         but as I said before 'every little helps!!

Hope you all manage to ways that suit you to combat the problem, I dont think there is any worse passion killer than having to perform on demand time and time again, it gets to us all at some point i'm sure

Porn - Thats a good suggestion!!!  

Have a great day everyone x

Love and kind wishes


M x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Yip, porn here too. Of course I had to be the one who bought it! The man at the counter ( I am short) actually said "oh, you could reach"! lol!!

Px


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Pupz - How rude was he    You're very brave!  

We've had  to abandone the deed for now as DH old man is a bit sore       I'm sure we have sone old dvd's in the loft, will have to get them down and give them a try next month   anything is worth a try

Hope everyone is well and having a good day

Love and Happy thoughts

M x


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

It is so lovely to know that sooooo many people are going through the same thing.

It's all very well for doctors to say have lots and lots of sex for a week or more starting on day 10 but if you have sex on day 10 and 11 then DH can't manage anymore then the whole month is wasted (unless of course you ovulate around that time). Yes I know that sperm can survive up to around 5 days but this is only if fertile cervical mucus is present so if you don't get much (which I don't, only get about a day of it if i'm lucky   ) then the chances of conceiving are almost nil.

Most months my DH can only manage sex a maximum of 3 times so it is very important for us to time it just right, which of course adds more stress and therefore makes it even more difficult for us.

I get upset when people keep telling me "just have lots and lots of sex" or "I bet your hubby is enjoying all the sex he's getting"...............if only they knew how it really is    if it was that easy then i'd probably have a baby by now!!!!! AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!

Anyway, i've tried everything to increase CM and nothing works but I do use Pre-seed and this did seem to work once for me when I got my BFP (then miscarried). That particular month DH could only manage sex TWICE!

Tried the porn etc etc and it doesn't do it for him so I may try the syringe idea.

He's also VERY aware of his almost non-existant libido so he's been doing lots of exercise to try and get the adrenaline going. This month he managed it FOUR times (bless him) so fingers crossed this will be the month for us    

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Nancy - I have to say we are exactly the same! my DH can manage a few times, we have been using the syringe, but because it's the first month of trying again, I think his 'old man' had a shock to the system    I know exactly what you mean by the comments - Oh you just need to have lots of sex, yes a couple of times a month is the max!!! Like you say timing is everything.

It is nice to know that there are others going through the same!  the first time round was the worst for us as I was really not sympathetic towards him at all, and took it all really really personally, thats when he came up with the idea of the syringe.  It's so hard not to take it personally, especially when you are sooooo longing for a baby and if you dont do it, you don't get your baby!!!

Hope you are all well, fingers crossed for everyone

Love and happy thoughts

M x


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

Mandy,

I know what you mean about taking it personally, I used to get really upset thinking that DH didn't fancy me anymore which is why he didn't want to make love all the time. He always insisted that of course he still fancied me but it was just that his libido was very low. I've grown to accept that now but it did take a long time and alot of heartache!

The strangest thing is I never really noticed his low libido before we started TTC (we'd been together 2 years before TTC). I suppose because the pressure wasn't there we just made love at any time during the month whenever we fancied it. Looking back now we did only used to do it about once a week but it never really occured to me that it wasn't much, I thought it was just the norm. So basically when we started TTC we were then condensing a months worth of love making into just 3 or 4 days! 

So now I have alot more patience with him and don't push him too hard. It's all about timing!!!!!


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nancy - This is exactly how we were, I am totally understanding now, like you say it's all about timing, not if they can go like a stallion!      

Love and best wishes

M x


----------



## KellyB73 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Girls

I had visions of being diagnosed with infertility due to lack of effort.....

We were exactly the same too, my DH said that the words "I'm ovulating" were not a turn on...
I also felt like I was making all the effort with nice undies etc but not getting much in return. A few glasses of wine helped mind you    Shame I was trying to keep my alcohol intake to a minimum!!
DVD's did help as did not mentioning anything relating to ovulation but I bet we usually only managed a handful of times most months.

Saying all that, the month we did conceive we only DTD twice.  I remember being in tears one night saying that we were never going to get pregnant if we never DTD.... and I only went and got my BFP that month!!  Now we are planning my son's first birthday party on Saturday   

So I guess it's not all about how often, rather that the timing is ok.  As the others have said if possible make sure you have some swimmers waiting for the egg!

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

nancy1974uk said:


> It's all very well for doctors to say have lots and lots of sex for a week or more starting on day 10 but if you have sex on day 10 and 11 then DH can't manage anymore then the whole month is wasted (unless of course you ovulate around that time). *Yes I know that sperm can survive up to around 5 days but this is only if fertile cervical mucus is present so if you don't get much (which I don't, only get about a day of it if i'm lucky  ) then the chances of conceiving are almost nil.
> *


Hi Nancy

Sperm can live for around 5 days inside us....not just if there is EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) present. The EWCM is purely for protecting the sperm on it's journey through the cervix and womb, up in to the tubes. The sperm is alkaline and our "lady gardens" are more acidic which is why the EWCM helps to protect the swimmers. It also helps to nourish the sperm on their travels. Once inside our tubes they can live for several days, with or without the EWCM.

Even if you only have a small amount of EWCM....or it's just that you only notice a little bit....there should still be enough to protect and nourish the sperm...one day of EWCM is fine.

Starting to have sex around cd10/11 onwards is based on ovulation happening around cd14....if ovulate later than cd14 then obviously you need to time jiggy accordingly.

Good luck to you all 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Natasha,

I was always told that on the days I don't get EWCM then most of the sperm will die in the vagina because it is such a hostile environment. I always make sure we have BMS on the one and only day that I do get EWCM, so i'm hoping that will be the time that gets me my BFP!!!   

xxx


----------



## hennups (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi ladies!

I am SOOOOO glad I started this thread - looks like it's helped a few more than just me. Shame we have to go through these feelings but we now know we're not alone. I've just got to the end of my holiday in the Inner Hebrides - I was able to read the messages but not reply when I managed to find the odd bit of reception and am pleased it has continued on.

I've been on my build-up period and proper period for the last 12 days - the whole of our camping hol basically! But today is my 30th birthday and I am not on so am gonna try the whole _not mentioning it_ tactic this month as this is our last month on clomid. 6 months done - last tablet taken today.

We have our next appt at Ocean Suite, Plymouth on Sept 10th. Was surprised we got such a quick appt but the quicker the better now I've hit the big 3-0!!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hennups -    XXXXXXX


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hennups!!! Have a great day and enjoy some birthday bms...!   xx


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Good point JAJ1! My birthday and wedding anniversary are the only times he doesn't complain - (too much!)

Go for it Hennups!!


----------

